# More Audi Q5 Bodied Test Mules Today at Nurburgring, This Time from Porsche



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One thing is sure about this menacing-looking Q5 spied testing at the Nurburgring this week, it's not from Audi. LB plates (meaning Ludwigsburg) denotes the car originates from Porsche just in case the blacked-out Cayenne wheels didn't tip you off. What you're looking at is the latest test mule for the upcoming Porsche Cajun set to share platforms with the Audi Q5... so no real surprise it wear's the bodywork of Audi's mid-sized crossover that's already in production.









Okay, so even though it's a Porsche, we're still running the photos. Frankly, the Q5 looks great on likely 21-inch wheels and riveted on flared fenders and even a menacing-looking roll cage. That it is rounding the Nurburgring doesn't hurt anything. The photos us yearn for an S-version of the Q5... which could happen as drivetrains for the Cajun are applied to partsbin sharing for economies of scale parts acquisition savings.









Porsche hasn't officially confirmed drivetrain details at this point, but you can guess much of this will come from Audi. Like the Cayenne, we expect the Cajun to make use of the same Sport Differential at the rear employed by the S4. We wouldn't be surprised to see a hybrid or diesel version either.

Check out more photos in our gallery after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

